# back in the game



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

well fellas after almost 10 yrs I'm back in the bow game. Thanks to afishnman14 I got me a good deal on a Mission Venture and I have already been doing some shooting. First two shot on my buddies glen del were a boiler house followed by a double lunger at 15 yds. been shooting some 3" groups on the block at the house slowly honing em tighter. Needless to say I'm hooked this time.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome back! Hard to believe someone can put a bow down after trying it out.


----------

